# What's wrong with this picture?



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 3, 2009)

They are way too happy?


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

The top upside down girl is not smiling 

and she has no spaces in her teeth, not a triplet with the twins and 

it shoes underarms. They should always be covered with clothing.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

the top girls nose is upside down...


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

sjonee said:


> They are way too happy?



Hey how are you doing Sarah? Your trip and crowds etc. 

Phil 4:4

4 Rejoice in the Lord always. Again I will say, rejoice! 
NKJV


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 3, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> the top girls nose is upside down...



And her mouth.

It's kind of disturbing, actually


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> the top girls nose is upside down...



I thot she was just smug 

Takes a photo expert like you to catch that


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 3, 2009)

The top girls nose and smile are inverted. Nasty PhotoShopping.


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

The mouth is not weird, it is photoshopped in upside down


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

the top girl's nose is upside down.

-----Added 4/3/2009 at 01:46:00 EST-----

that picture is just wrong.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 3, 2009)

How funny is that. Looking at it rightside up it's not noticeable.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor girl will drown in a storm.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Plus, she'd need to wear goggles if she ever got a cold.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Plus, she'd need to wear goggles if she ever got a cold.
> 
> Theognome



...wow.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Plus, she'd need to wear goggles if she ever got a cold.



ewe...i didn't think about that.


----------



## GTMOPC (Apr 3, 2009)

That just doesn't sit well with me. It's just not right I say!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Plus, she'd need to wear goggles if she ever got a cold.
> 
> Theognome


----------

